# JavaME Touchscreen



## gertsch (11. Nov 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn,
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Touchscreens.
Ich habe gerade in der Schule ein Projekt laufen wo wir eine Software für das Handy schreiben und da hab ich heute versucht es für Touchscreen handy kompatible zu machen. Ich habe die pointerPressed() Methode im Canvas verwendet und bei meinem Menü das aus 5 Punkten besteht jeden Meüpunkt zwischen Koordinaten gepackt sodass es sich beim daraufklicken verändert. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass das am Handy nur die ersten beiden Punkte funktionieren und die restlichen nicht obwohl ich nur die y koordinate verändert habe und es eigentlich funktionieren müsste.
habt ihr eventuell einen Vorschlag was das Problem sein könnte?
MFG gertsch


----------



## The_S (13. Nov 2009)

ohne Code schwer zu sagen.


----------



## gertsch (18. Nov 2009)

Das ist der Code für das Menü
Wie gesagt im Emulator funktioniert es perfekt, jedoch beim Test am Handy gehen nur die
ersten beiden Menüpunkte.


```
protected void pointerPressed(int x, int y)
		{
			if(x>36 && x<207 && y>166 && y<189)
			{
				i=0;
				this.repaint();
				anzeige=mc1;  // anzeige ist ein Displayable Objekt
			}
			else  if(x>36 && x<207 && y>=189 && y<216)
			{
				i=1;
				this.repaint();
				anzeige=mc1;  // mc1 ist der Canvas
			}
			else if(x>36 && x<207 && y>=216 && y<244)
			{
				i=2;
				this.repaint();
				anzeige=mc1;
			}
			else if(x>36 && x<207 && y>=244 && y<276)
			{
				i=3;
				this.repaint();
				anzeige=mc1;
			}
			else if(x>36 && x<207 && y>=276 && y<296) 
			{
				i=4;
				this.repaint();
				anzeige=mc1;
			}
	
		}
```


----------



## The_S (18. Nov 2009)

Uff ... so kann man da nicht viel zu sagen. Bau doch mal ein KSKB  .


----------



## gertsch (18. Nov 2009)

Kann ich schon machen, nur es wird da bei jedem repaint() ein neues Bild am Bilschirm angezeigt, weil mein Menü aus 5 Punkten besteht und und bei jedem Bild ein anderer Menüpunkt schwarz hinterlegt ist.
Somit würdest du auch die Bilder benötigen sonst funktioniert das kompellieren nicht.

MFG


----------



## The_S (18. Nov 2009)

Dann stell mir die Bilder bereit oder bau das KSKB so, dass keine Bilder benötigt werden  .


----------



## MiDniGG (18. Nov 2009)

Machen, zusammenpacken und hochladen


----------

